# 5.1 Setup questions and wiring issues



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

I recently setup a 5.1 Focal system with the rear surround speakers connected using this cable 
24/0.20mm Figure 8 with trace, my front and centre channels are cabled using 2 x 79/0.2mm, which is exactly 1/2 the wire content of the Jumbo cable but still 3 times thicker than the heavy duty cable.

The issue I have is, when I’am using Audyssey Speaker configuration for Onkyo TX NR609, the test tones out of the rear surround speaker is much lower then from the front and the centre.
I’am still in the configuration phase and wanted to know whether the length of the cable was the issue since the rear speakers are drawn for about 15 mts before they connect to the receiver.
Question 1: Are the test tones softer on the surround side speakers?
Question 2: Would the length be causing any signal loss?
Question 3: Will using the type of cable which is in the front and centre channel improve the gain significantly?
Other Related Questions:
Question 4: During the Audyssey Setup the first page asks me to either select front high or surround back, not sure what I should be selecting as I have a 5.1 setup and the surrounds are on the side.

Question 5: With the audio back from the TV on the HDMI out from the receiver, how do I know whether my TV is compatible with the service?
I have a 4 year old Samsung FULL HD 50 inch Plasma

I would appreciate if you people could help answer some of my queries if not all.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

1. Doesn't matter since Audyssey measures and adjusts for any.
2. Unlikely but it does not matter.
3. Not significantly.
4. Does not matter since you are using neither.
5. Not sure what you are asking but the HDMI handshaking should insure compatibility.


----------



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> 1. Doesn't matter since Audyssey measures and adjusts for any.
> 2. Unlikely but it does not matter.
> 3. Not significantly.
> 4. Does not matter since you are using neither.
> 5. Not sure what you are asking but the HDMI handshaking should insure compatibility.


The Audyssey does not even detect my side surround speakers even when the microphone is fairly close to the speaker.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

As for the cable issue, neither gauge nor length will affect the signal level unless the length is extreme as in 250 ft +....
The gain difference in level calibration could be caused by the rear speakers being a different OHM rating than the L>C>R ..... My suggestion is to select MANUAL calibration mode and set the level with a SPL meter or just by ear.....
Question 4 is a bit confusing.... you have no front high so I would select Surr Back or None if you have that option....if not, selecting Surr Back may give you further options in the next list as to placement of the Rear Surrounds as in SIDE or BEHIND.....
Im not sure about the Audio Return capabilities of your TV.....

hope this helps :R


----------



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> As for the cable issue, neither gauge nor length will affect the signal level unless the length is extreme as in 250 ft +....
> The gain difference in level calibration could be caused by the rear speakers being a different OHM rating than the L>C>R ..... My suggestion is to select MANUAL calibration mode and set the level with a SPL meter or just by ear.....
> Question 4 is a bit confusing.... you have no front high so I would select Surr Back or None if you have that option....if not, selecting Surr Back may give you further options in the next list as to placement of the Rear Surrounds as in SIDE or BEHIND.....
> Im not sure about the Audio Return capabilities of your TV.....
> ...


The speakers are all the same they are focal domes everywhere.So would it be the Onkyo Receiver outputting a lower signal to the surround channels?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

kunalraiker said:


> The Audyssey does not even detect my side surround speakers even when the microphone is fairly close to the speaker.


Are they connected to the *side *surround terminals and not to the surround *back *terminals?


----------



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Are they connected to the *side *surround terminals and not to the surround *back *terminals?


That is correct.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

RTS100x5 said:


> Question 4 is a bit confusing.... you have no front high so I would select Surr Back or None if you have that option....if not, selecting Surr Back may give you further options in the next list as to placement of the Rear Surrounds as in SIDE or BEHIND.....


5.1 is with side surrounds and not surround back speakers. You can *add *surround backs for 7.1.


----------



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> 5.1 is with side surrounds and not surround back speakers. You can *add *surround backs for 7.1.


There is no option for none or surround side, that's the reason I was confused.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

kunalraiker said:


> There is no option for none or surround side, that's the reason I was confused.


That is because you must use them for 5.1 and not use the back speakers.


----------



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> That is because you must use them for 5.1 and not use the back speakers.



OK I have the side surrounds connected and have a 5.1 config but the option in the menu is set to only select Front High or surround back.
Neither applies to me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Kal is providing stellar advice which is spot on with my thoughts on the issue. Huge fan of Focals and applaud your Speaker choice.
Cheers,
J


----------



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks All.

Very helpful so far.I will get to test the suggestions in my system tonight.
May be I will skip the whole automated setup and do it myself manually.
As for the weak sound out of the surround, I'am hoping the Onkyo does not have a busted channel or something (considering its brand new)


----------



## kunalraiker (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, issue resolved.
There was a wire short.

Now I have another question.

The audyssey test put really low gain on my front speakers like -3db and -5 db, I had to change all of the speakers to 0 db as the sound was very low.

Now I connected my television using optical input and the volume I need to listen is at 60 is that normal considering this is a 100 watt per channel amp ?
Do I need to raise the gain higher as I think the output level is ridiculously low, I also tested som miusic streaming over the net and volumes were similarly low, switched between the different listening modes but no significant increase.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

kunalraiker said:


> Thanks everyone, issue resolved.
> There was a wire short.
> 
> Now I have another question.
> ...


Hello,
Audyssey sets them to where 0db's is the Reference Level so something like -30 which is 30 decibels below Reference Level can sound weak. That being said, I have never noticed my Front Speakers deviating too far from 75db's when running Test Tones with an SPL Meter. If you do not already have one, I highly recommend getting an SPL Meter. That being said, as long as you are happy with the sound, that is all that matters in a sense.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

